
Pijul 0.11 - develop7
https://pijul.org/posts/2018-11-20-pijul-0.11/
======
rurban
Excellent in theory, impossible to build in practice. The main app misses a
simple use statement and the libsodium dependency is broken with the LIB_DIR
set.

